# TurboTax and Schedule C



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

As in past years, Intuit offers everything you need as an independent contractor in the CD version of TurboTax Deluxe. (currently available at Costco for $39.86, including one state return) But if you go with their online filing, you have to upgrade to the Self Employment version for an extra $50, plus $19.95 for one state return. For some reason, the online Deluxe ($39.95 +$19.95 state) includes only the income portion of Schedule C, but not expenses. 

It seems to me that Intuit is less than straight forward in describing the various products available. They push you to buy the more expensive Home and Business upgrade ($109.99) instead of Deluxe ($69.99) when you are buying via download, and the comparison chart doesn't disclose that Scedule C is included in the Deluxe download. https://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/compare/desktop/

If you're not a Costco member, check retailers like Staples, Walmart and Target. I think they had similar deals last year.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks, I'm reporting miles with Quickbooks for Self Employed. I use MileIq.

I think IRS only accepts mileage or a boatload of itemized deductions. I don't have a costco membership.

What Turbotax package do you recommend for me?

Following....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Thanks, I'm reporting miles with Quickbooks for Self Employed. I use MileIq.
> 
> I think IRS only accepts mileage or a boatload of itemized deductions. I don't have a costco membership.
> 
> ...


Try another store for Turbo Tax Deluxe, or download it. Check prices at the link I provided or Amazon. I'm sure Staples or the others will be advertising tax software. You are right, it's either mileage or actual vehicle operating expenses. For most rideshare drivers mileage is going to be the best bet, and maybe easier to track.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> As in past years, Intuit offers everything you need as an independent contractor in the CD version of TurboTax Deluxe. (currently available at Costco for $39.86, including one state return) But if you go with their online filing, you have to upgrade to the Self Employment version for an extra $50, plus $19.95 for one state return. For some reason, the online Deluxe ($39.95 +$19.95 state) includes only the income portion of Schedule C, but not expenses.
> 
> It seems to me that Intuit is less than straight forward in describing the various products available. They push you to buy the more expensive Home and Business upgrade ($109.99) instead of Deluxe ($69.99) when you are buying via download, and the comparison chart doesn't disclose that Scedule C is included in the Deluxe download. https://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/compare/desktop/
> 
> If you're not a Costco member, check retailers like Staples, Walmart and Target. I think they had similar deals last year.


You can still enter the expenses on schedule c in the deluxe version by going to the forms input screens right?



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Thanks, I'm reporting miles with Quickbooks for Self Employed. I use MileIq.
> 
> I think IRS only accepts mileage or a boatload of itemized deductions. I don't have a costco membership.
> 
> ...


How do like quickbooks self employed? Your mileage will transfer from mileiq to quickbooks SE automatically right?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> You can still enter the expenses on schedule c in the deluxe version by going to the forms input screens right?
> 
> How do like quickbooks self employed? Your mileage will transfer from mileiq to quickbooks SE automatically right?


Yes, I download the .csv file, then import mileage to quickbooks. Quickbooks has mileage already, but takes longer to log them.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Try another store for Turbo Tax Deluxe, or download it. Check prices at the link I provided or Amazon. I'm sure Staples or the others will be advertising tax software. You are right, it's either mileage or actual vehicle operating expenses. For most rideshare drivers mileage is going to be the best bet, and maybe easier to track.


 Okay, I'll put that on my list.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> You can still enter the expenses on schedule c in the deluxe version by going to the forms input screens right?


I haven't tried it yet, just made sure the form was there like in previous years. Everything looks the same, but I'll mess with it some more tomorrow and confirm.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> You can still enter the expenses on schedule c in the deluxe version by going to the forms input screens right?


Sorry for the delay in answering. Yes, you can fill in your expenses directly on the form or use their Q&A format. By using only my provable mileage, business license and 20% of my cellphone bill, I was able to reduce my tax to just the FICA.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry for the delay in answering. Yes, you can fill in your expenses directly on the form or use their Q&A format. By using only my provable mileage, business license and 20% of my cellphone bill, I was able to reduce my tax to just the FICA.


Wow! the years not even over yet and your 90% done with your taxes! Don't make or spend anymore money till after midnight or you'll have to start over... Happy New Years!


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Just got an email from Intuit that they are offering an additional up to $15 off at select retailers. No state taxes for us in Texas so my local Coscto has Deluxe on sale (w/ the $10 manufacturer coupon) for $29.86.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've used H&R block online hasn't cost me more than $70 past couple years


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

So does the deluxe + state that costco sell include schedule C to report my uber earnings? Also does anyone know how many states are included in the price? I need to file 3 state income taxes because I moved


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

skitty54 said:


> So does the deluxe + state that costco sell include schedule C to report my uber earnings? Also does anyone know how many states are included in the price? I need to file 3 state income taxes because I moved


Yes, the CD Deluxe version has everything you need, including one state return. I believe extra state returns are $19.95, but going by memory on that, as I gave a friend the CD, as you can do up to five returns.


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

Under which section do I report the mileage deduction in turbotax? I can't seem to find it this year.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

michaelb said:


> Under which section do I report the mileage deduction in turbotax? I can't seem to find it this year.


Do you have a version with Schedule C? If you are using the CD of the Deluxe version, it's in there. There will also be a worksheet for determining the amount of mileage you can deduct. If you downloaded TT or are doing it online, you have to upgrade to the Home and Business version at a substantial increase in price.

If you have been able to enter 1099 income TT should be walking you through the Schedule C.


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

Heads up, I logged into the partners site for Uber and they are advertising TurboTax self employed federal + state for free for Uber drivers. May want to check it out


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

skitty54 said:


> Heads up, I logged into the partners site for Uber and they are advertising TurboTax self employed federal + state for free for Uber drivers. May want to check it out


The software is free but there is a 39.99 charge to efile your return. Always read the fine print. I picked up a copy of Turbotax deluxe the other day from sams club for only 29.97 and it has 5 federal efiles. Don't fall for the bait. Free is never free


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cdbern said:


> The software is free but there is a 39.99 charge to efile your return. Always read the fine print. I picked up a copy of Turbotax deluxe the other day from sams club for only 29.97 and it has 5 federal efiles. Don't fall for the bait. Free is never free


That's better than what I paid at Costco last month. Does the price include filing state filing?


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

cdbern said:


> The software is free but there is a 39.99 charge to efile your return. Always read the fine print. I picked up a copy of Turbotax deluxe the other day from sams club for only 29.97 and it has 5 federal efiles. Don't fall for the bait. Free is never free


I actually just filled, federal and 3 states, all were e-file and there was no cost. Even final check out page showed all costs being reduced to $0

Edit: If you open the link to the offer, it shows $0 for federal, then right under theres a link to view state. State is also $0. Then in the offer details it says e-file included for freee


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

skitty54 said:


> I actually just filled, federal and 3 states, all were e-file and there was no cost. Even final check out page showed all costs being reduced to $0
> 
> Edit: If you open the link to the offer, it shows $0 for federal, then right under theres a link to view state. State is also $0. Then in the offer details it says e-file included for freee


That's a really great deal. I looked at the online filing for self-employment and it's $89.99 and does not include state filing.
Makes me wonder what kind of deal is going on between Uber and Intuit. But then maybe I'm just cynical.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber did it cause Lyft offered it free to drivers as well.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Starting taxes now and surprised to see that turbo pulled in uber 1099 automatically without prompting and without any history of it. 

Anyway, not entirely clear. I am itemizing and I have one state. I normally have done deluxe online. If I do deluxe again online I can put in mileage expenses, right? I don't need the self-employment version? Mileage is the only deduction I need for uber.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Starting taxes now and surprised to see that turbo pulled in uber 1099 automatically without prompting and without any history of it.
> 
> Anyway, not entirely clear. I am itemizing and I have one state. I normally have done deluxe online. If I do deluxe again online I can put in mileage expenses, right? I don't need the self-employment version? Mileage is the only deduction I need for uber.


You need Schedules C and SE. According to skitty54 in his post #18 in this thread, you can link to a free filing site with TurboTax on Uber. If you go the public route TT will make you upgrade to Self Employment for $89.99 plus the cost of the state. If you buy the CD Deluxe version at a retailer both schedules come with it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You need Schedules C and SE. According to skitty54 in his post #18 in this thread, you can link to a free filing site with TurboTax on Uber. If you go the public route TT will make you upgrade to Self Employment for $89.99 plus the cost of the state. If you buy the CD Deluxe version at a retailer both schedules come with it.


thx. This year I see also on slickdeals that tax cut has a crazy deal. I may do taxes on turbo and again on tax cut or taxact and file on one of them cause they are cheaper but then turbo would serve me as a conformation that the others did right by me


----------

